# Ratings/tipping



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

do you guys have certain systems for rating pax? For instance. If someone jumps in my car without a destination entered and just tells me a street, it's an automatic 4* or worse (unless they tip). Some people don't put in the destination because they want to navigate themselves, which is fine if they want to. But I know some of you go 4 or less no matter how pleasant the pax was, if they don't tip. I dont do that. Uber promotes they don't have to tip so not necessarily their fault. 
If someone comes in the car, destination entered, they say hello, then don't speak until the ride is over, say thank you when the ride is over. What do I rate them? I don't mind a conversation, I also don't mind no talking and just the music on. But I feel as though there's no way the pax whom I didn't speak with all ride for 15 minutes is going to 5* me. Most likely they won't rate at all, so what do I do. I mean, I give myself a little credit, I have 2 phone chargers, water, gum, mints, clean new car, so I'm sure the ride is pleasant without chatting. But the people who chat me up and the conversation is good, I know that's a 5* for me. Anyway, what are your standards for rating?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I only reserve 5 stars for people who TIP. Actually, they can even do one or two things totally wrong...like not have destination entered, etc....and still get 5 stars as long as they TIP. A couple weeks ago I had a pax that I had previously picked up several times before. I knew she was a NON tipper.  This time....as soon as she got in the car...she starts asking me if I'd be able to WAIT for her for 5 minutes at her first destination and then continue on to her next destination. I said 'Sure..if you are now tipping your Uber drivers!' She got the point. I ended up waiting 10 minutes for her rather than the 5 minutes she said it was going to take....but at the end of the trip, she tipped me $20 via the Square Reader. Automatic 5 stars....because she tipped accordingly! Regular 10-15 minute ride with no other special requests....$1 or $2 would have gotten them a 5* rating. So it depends on the particular pax and/or trip.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

Personally, I 5 start everyone and I make sure they see me do it. I gave a 1 star one time due to her vomiting on my leather interior. I did it on front of her face but I guess she was too lit to notice because my rating has not gone down.

For me, I think the best way of getting a 5 star and getting a tip is for the pax seeing you rate them a 5. My phone is on my windshield and my phone is very large. They see it everytime. If they don't tip after that, its too late anyway as their rating has already been entered.

Dillan


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I reserve 5 stars for tippers and people who wait for me curbside when I pull up..


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I only reserve 5 stars for people who TIP. Actually, they can even do one or two things totally wrong...like not have destination entered, etc....and still get 5 stars as long as they TIP. A couple weeks ago I had a pax that I had previously picked up several times before. I knew she was a NON tipper.  This time....as soon as she got in the car...she starts asking me if I'd be able to WAIT for her for 5 minutes at her first destination and then continue on to her next destination. I said 'Sure..if you are now tipping your Uber drivers!' She got the point. I ended up waiting 10 minutes for her rather than the 5 minutes she said it was going to take....but at the end of the trip, she tipped me $20 via the Square Reader. Automatic 5 stars....because she tipped accordingly! Regular 10-15 minute ride with no other special requests....$1 or $2 would have gotten them a 5* rating. So it depends on the particular pax and/or trip.


I never even thoughtttt about using a square reader.. Do you have it visibly on your phone so people see it?!


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dillanwasx said:


> Personally, I 5 start everyone and I make sure they see me do it. I gave a 1 star one time due to her vomiting on my leather interior. I did it on front of her face but I guess she was too lit to notice because my rating has not gone down.
> 
> For me, I think the best way of getting a 5 star and getting a tip is for the pax seeing you rate them a 5. My phone is on my windshield and my phone is very large. They see it everytime. If they don't tip after that, its too late anyway as their rating has already been entered.
> 
> Dillan


Noted. I feel like a lot of pax are oblivious to the fact that we can rate them. My rating is a 4.88 currently. Down from a 4.9 for a bout 2 weeks. Hoping it doesn't all go downhill.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone you would like to have as a pax again is a 5 star. If they don't tip, take 1 star away. 
If surge fare, they are still 5 star as long as they are pleasant and respectful.


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> I reserve 5 stars for tippers and people who wait for me curbside when I pull up..


So true. The people who are curbside and also waive to let you know it's them is clutch. I should take that into consideration for their rating. When pax are ready to go it saves so much time and makes things so much easier


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Mike3538 said:


> But I know some of you go 4 or less no matter how pleasant the pax was, if they don't tip. I dont do that. Uber promotes they don't have to tip so not necessarily their fault.


It's the policy of every business in the world that customers don't have to tip. A tip, by it's very nature, is optional, and not required. No businesses require tipping... even restaurants. As long as you paid for the meal, you're free to go.


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It's the policy of every business in the world that customers don't have to tip. A tip, by it's very nature, is optional, and not required. No businesses require tipping... even restaurants. As long as you paid for the meal, you're free to go.


Yeah, good point. But I feel like that's always been ubers pitch. Like if a new restaurant came on the scene and their promotion was like, "no need to tip"


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I hate more than anything the way Uber communicates about tips. They go out of their way to tell riders they should not tip. It pisses me off but it is not the riders fault and drivers who ding passengers for not tipping are misusing the ratings system. I want to know who the assholes are, the pukers are, the shove 7 people in an Uber X, etc. Educate your passengers as appropriate about tipping, help them understand. Don't abuse the ratings system. I five start almost everyone and if asked I spread the word to tip your drivers. 

You guys can disagree and argue with me all you want to. I know for a fact if Uber determines you are taking stars off for no tipping you will be deactivated. I have two buddies now driving for Lyft because they got busted. Mark my word your time is coming if you do this asinine practice.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't really know how to expalian this but I will do the best that I can.

I always make the pax feel as comfortable as possible. But I approach it different.

I don't wear a dress shirt and tie.

I don't have the best operating car.

I don't ask for tips nor do I make them feel uncomfortable about not tipping me as they exit my vehicle. 

I create small talk. Even if they don't talk much, I create conversation. Ask where they are going or if they are on their way home, I ask where they were and if they had a good time. At night, they usually have a story. I laugh with them. If they curse, I slip in a small -#-$$#(# word . You will be surprised how much this will relax them. At this point , they will continue to talk and enjoy the ride. When they leave the vehicle, if I drop them off at home, always tell them to have a good night. Bring up something from the conversation you and the pax just had. This will show that you were paying attention. Sorry to back track, but I always start off with telling them my story. How I have a couple other jobs and I do this at night on the weekends. I will tell them about a funny story or two of a previous pax from earlier that night or the day before. That leads to laughter and leads to conversation . I see uber drivers everyday with their suits and ties, snack bars full of food in their back seats , & in the end , I don't think it pays off.

I wear a T-shirt and dickies and if its 90+ degrees , I wear basketball shorts. I currently hold a 5.0 rating. 

Comfort and connection is the number one key.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It's the policy of every business in the world that customers don't have to tip.


But it is NOT the policy of every company to tell customers not to tip, to omit a simple tipping feature that a competitor has used from the beginning, or to tell its workers ... sorry, its "partners" ... that they are expected to decline tips.

Of course, it is also not the policy of every company to rely on an endless stream of fools and self-loathers to agree to such terms.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

There is a big storm and I am picking up smelly wet riders that don't tip!

What I should do to earn a tip?

Any asshole being picked up in this weather who doesn't have the dignity to appreciate a good service by tipping a mere dollar, is not worth a 5 star rating. I am not running a charity!


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

See the problem with Uber is, they have made it so known that is CC only where most pax don't even carry cash at all. 

Usually, if a rider is going to tip, the rider had decided it was going tip even before you arrived at their location. 

If you provide good service, and they don't tip, as far as I can tell, they weren't planning on tipping you from the beginning , regardless of how good the service was. I would think asking for a tip would even lessen the chances of a tip. I guess it's all in luck. Provide a good service and if they planned on tipping, they will. Otherwise, they won't. 

That's atleast what I have found so far.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I know for a fact if Uber determines you are taking stars off for no tipping you will be deactivated. I have two buddies now driving for Lyft because they got busted. Mark my word your time is coming if you do this asinine practice.


If your friends were one-starring all non-tippers, I could be convinced that Uber might have de-activated them for doing that. You would have to work at it, but you could convince me.

If your friends were three, four and an occasional two starring non-tippers, you would be hard put to convince me that Uber figured out that it was in retaliation for no tip.

.........not that Uber is required to give a reason for de-activation, mind you......................


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If your friends were one-starring all non-tippers, I could be convinced that Uber might have de-activated them for doing that. You would have to work at it, but you could convince me.
> 
> If your friends were three, four and an occasional two starring non-tippers, you would be hard put to convince me that Uber figured out that it was in retaliation for no tip.
> 
> .........not that Uber is required to give a reason for de-activation, mind you......................


One of them went 31 straight trips not tipped and rated them all less than 5. Out of those 3 complained to Uber about conversations with the driver about tipping. They put things together and deactivated him.

My other buddy didn't really share to many facts with me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> One of them went 31 straight trips not tipped and rated them all less than 5. Out of those 3 complained to Uber about ***conversations with the driver about tipping***. They put things together and deactivated him.


You did not mention the part that I starred. That would convince me that Uber figured it out. I might suspect that Uber de-activated him for asking for tips, but I would believe that it de-activated him for retaliating with the stars.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Mike3538 said:


> Yeah, good point. But I feel like that's always been ubers pitch. Like if a new restaurant came on the scene and their promotion was like, "no need to tip"


A restaurant could pitch that their food is so good that there is "no need for salt". It's still up to the customer to decide.

If a customer decides not to tip, that's a reflection of the customer. They're either cheap, or too easily fall for marketing. Either way, they don't deserve five stars.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You did not mention the part that I starred. That would convince me that Uber figured it out. I might suspect that Uber de-activated him for asking for tips, but I would believe that it de-activated him for retaliating with the stars.


With all due respect I don't care if your convinced. It happened, but doesn't matter keep doing what your doing there will be less of you on the road.

I've said my peace and given my warning.

Rate the losers not the nontippers.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> A restaurant could pitch that their food is so good that there is "no need for salt". It's still up to the customer to decide.
> 
> If a customer decides not to tip, that's a reflection of the customer. They're either cheap, or too easily fall for marketing. Either way, they don't deserve five stars.


I'm sorry hammer bad policy. If Uber said please take care of your driver and then people didn't tip than I would agree you 100%.

90% of my Lyft customers tip because Lyft supports it.

Uber over promotes no tipping, fight them not the customers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> With all due respect I don't care if your convinced. It happened, but doesn't matter keep doing what *your ([sic], emphasis mine)* doing there will be less of you on the road.
> 
> I've said my peace and given my warning.
> 
> Rate the losers not the nontippers.


I never stated that I was assigning low ratings in retaliation for not tipping. I do not, in fact, do that. I follow what Uber told us when I signed up for Uber Taxi (Uber Taxi came here before UberX. I signed onto UberX later. I now do both). Uber told us that we should give them their five stars if the trip is uneventful and there are no problems. I do that for both Ubers. The way that application works now, you rate the customer on Uber Taxi before you see what they paid. This eliminates the possibility of retaliating with the stars if the customer selected the *NO TIP* option. As tips are rare on UberX here, I do not retaliate with the stars for the non-tippers. I am convinced that the reason for sparse tipping is Uber's education of the passengers that tipping is not necessary.

................there is no need to be so confrontational.......................


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I'm sorry hammer bad policy. If Uber said please take care of your driver and then people didn't tip than I would agree you 100%.
> 
> 90% of my Lyft customers tip because Lyft supports it.
> 
> Uber over promotes no tipping, fight them not the customers.


Reserving 5 star ratings for riders who go above and beyond is not bad policy. Not having a higher rating for pax that go above and beyond would be bad policy. 4 stars is a great pax. 5 stars is an outstanding pax.


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> A restaurant could pitch that their food is so good that there is "no need for salt". It's still up to the customer to decide.
> 
> If a customer decides not to tip, that's a reflection of the customer. They're either cheap, or too easily fall for marketing. Either way, they don't deserve five stars.


Fair


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Reserving 5 star ratings for riders who go above and beyond is not bad policy. Not having a higher rating for pax that go above and beyond would be bad policy. 4 stars is a great pax. 5 stars is an outstanding pax.


I disagree completely. Based on what your saying we should be picking up riders with a 4 rating. You and I both know that's not happening.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I never stated that I was assigning low ratings in retaliation for not tipping. I do not, in fact, do that. I follow what Uber told us when I signed up for Uber Taxi (Uber Taxi came here before UberX. I signed onto UberX later. I now do both). Uber told us that we should give them their five stars if the trip is uneventful and there are no problems. I do that for both Ubers. The way that application works now, you rate the customer on Uber Taxi before you see what they paid. This eliminates the possibility of retaliating with the stars if the customer selected the *NO TIP* option. As tips are rare on UberX here, I do not retaliate with the stars for the non-tippers. I am convinced that the reason for sparse tipping is Uber's education of the passengers that tipping is not necessary.
> 
> ................there is no need to be so confrontational.......................


Sincerely not trying to be confrontational. It sounds like you and I rate appropriately.

What drivers that rate lower for not tipping don't realize is slowly but surely they are going to lower the standard of what drivers will pick up. Most of us will not pickup below a 4.7 but since a majority of Uber customers don't tip we are going to eventually have a shitload of 4 star riders.

Ask yourself how many times do you hear, "passengers get rated too??". They have no clue, so what have you really accomplished by dinging them? You haven't taught them anything. Now you have created mass confusion on who the asshole passengers really are.

If they are polite, on time, put in a destination give them 5 stars.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I disagree completely.


I'm not trying to get your agreement. Honestly, I wish you would just let me have my opinion even if you disagree with it.



> Based on what your saying we should be picking up riders with a 4 rating. You and I both know that's not happening.


With the ridiculous amount of onboarding of drivers, everyone is getting picked up regardless of their ratings. The newbies are more than happy to accept their pings. I on the other hand won't waste my time and effort on such low profit jobs, especially since I'm forced to be sent UberX pings despite being an UberSelect. Just being an UberX ping is alone enough for me to ignore it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I'm not trying to get your agreement. Honestly, I wish you would just let me have my opinion even if you disagree with it.
> 
> With the ridiculous amount of onboarding of drivers, everyone is getting picked up regardless of their ratings. The newbies are more than happy to accept their pings. I on the other hand won't waste my time and effort on such low profit jobs, especially since I'm forced to be sent UberX pings despite being an UberSelect. Just being an UberX ping is alone enough for me to ignore it.


You are entittled to your opinion and on most topics I agree with you. I just wanted people reading this to see both arguments thats all. I feel strongly about my opinion as do you. To be honest as a seasoned driver I am starting to ignore the ratings as well because I lost faith in the accuracy. I picked up a 4.2 a few weeks back and it was one of the best passengers I have had. He just did not tip. I honestly do not know who the bad riders are anymore and it upsets me. Lyft's rating system is more accurate because you don't know right away about tipping so you can't hold that against the rider.

It's all good Hammer, keep providing your valuable input and I wil always read!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> It sounds like you and I rate appropriately.
> 
> What drivers that rate lower for not tipping don't realize is slowly but surely they are going to lower the standard of what drivers will pick up. Most of us will not pickup below a 4.7 but since a majority of Uber customers don't tip we are going to eventually have a shitload of 4 star riders.
> 
> ...


Ya' know, I wonder if this is part of the reason why I have stopped paying too much attention to the passenger's ratings. I have posted more than once that I have picked up numerous passengers who carried anything from a one to a four-point-four who are acceptable passengers. This applies both to Uber Taxi and UberX passengers.

I must agree with you, there. Polite, to time, no problem, give them their five stars. I do not fuss too much about an entered destination, as I can get most places in the City and most of the suburbs. If it is something in the suburbs with which I am not familiar, I will ask the customer, in a courteous and businesslike manner, to input a destination address.
Once he does that, usually I can look and tell him "Oh, it is off X Road, allright, I can get within four blocks of that, easily. I just did not know that last few turns. That helps to put the customer at ease.

But, correct, warn us about the really troublesome passengers: obnoxious, keep you waiting, throw trash, throw up, do not use soap or at least "shower on a stick", demanding, .........you get (or likely already know) the idea..................

I try not to fault too much those who have babies who think that a ride in the car is the best time to load their pants. One thing about infants is that they are poop factories on three shifts and a few swing, as well. Yes, I do not like the smell, yes, I must expend half a can of de-stinkifier spray once I drop off, but, it just happens and there is not much either I or the parent(s) can do about it; it happens.

*EDITORIAL NOTE*: I just saw your reply to Uber Hammer. You and I are thinking along the same lines with regard to paying attention to ratings, anymore.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberLou said:


> You are entittled to your opinion and on most topics I agree with you. I just wanted people reading this to see both arguments thats all. I feel strongly about my opinion as do you. To be honest as a seasoned driver I am starting to ignore the ratings as well because I lost faith in the accuracy. I picked up a 4.2 a few weeks back and it was one of the best passengers I have had. He just did not tip. I honestly do not know who the bad riders are anymore and it upsets me. Lyft's rating system is more accurate because you don't know right away about tipping so you can't hold that against the rider.
> 
> It's all good Hammer, keep providing your valuable input and I wil always read!


Uber's rating system of the riders is as broken as it is for the drivers. Just like drivers get deactivated by Uber for reasons they shouldn't, riders don't picked up by some drivers for reasons they shouldn't. It's a broken system, and it appears Uber has no intent of doing anything to fix it, so it is what it is.

There is a specific reason I have recently decided to start reserving five stars for tipping pax, and that is because riders now have a feature within the app to GET THEIR RATING!!!

This may be different on the iPhone, but on an android, simply open the rider app, login, select the icon in the upper left that looks like three small horizontal lines, select help, select account, and then select "I'd like to know my rating". This feature results in the riders rating being emailed to them.

Prior to this feature, a rider never knew their rating without asking a driver for it. So in my opinion ratings of riders were completely meaningless given 1) the flaws of the rating, and 2) the fact the rider never gets removed from the system for it, and 3) the fact that the rider couldn't get their rating easily.

Now that riders can easily get their rating as a simple feature of the app, I hope people begin to question why they get low rated, and come to realize the tipping pax are high rated pax. Tip = 5 stars.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber's rating system of the riders is as broken as it is for the drivers. Just like drivers get deactivated by Uber for reasons they shouldn't, riders don't picked up by some drivers for reasons they shouldn't. It's a broken system, and it appears Uber has no intent of doing anything to fix it, so it is what it is.
> 
> There is a specific reason I have recently decided to start reserving five stars for tipping pax, and that is because riders now have a feature within the app to GET THEIR RATING!!!
> 
> ...


I have never had an issue with me being rated as a driver. I hold a 4.94, I feel I do everything right and even if a rider gets a bug up their ass I have enough trips under my belt a lower rating does not hurt me at all. I dont't see our rating system the same as theirs.

I would still rather know who the asshole riders are more than the non-tippers, now it will be impossilbe to tell the difference. So now the rider has easy access to their rating but the drivers are still trying to figure out who is a good rider or not. To each his own I guess. I just think there are better ways to educate passengers on tipping their driver


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I have never had an issue with me being rated as a driver. I hold a 4.94, I feel I do everything right and even if a rider gets a bug up their ass I have enough trips under my belt a lower rating does not hurt me at all. I dont't see our rating system the same as theirs.
> 
> I would still rather know who the asshole riders are more than the non-tippers, now it will be impossilbe to tell the difference. So now the rider has easy access to their rating but the drivers are still trying to figure out who is a good rider or not. To each his own I guess. I just think there are better ways to educate passengers on tipping their driver


I did not insinuate that the driver rating issues are about you. You seem to have a tendency to consider only what exists in your own little world. The issues with drivers ratings have been discussed ad infinitum here. If you haven't experienced those issues, well... good for you. That doesn't mean the issues don't exist. And on that note, other drivers have just as much right to choose how to rate pax as you do to choose to rate pax. There is no right or wrong way to do it. As I've said before, that's a big reason why the rating system is broken.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Mike3538 said:


> do you guys have certain systems for rating pax? For instance. If someone jumps in my car without a destination entered and just tells me a street, it's an automatic 4* or worse (unless they tip). Some people don't put in the destination because they want to navigate themselves, which is fine if they want to. But I know some of you go 4 or less no matter how pleasant the pax was, if they don't tip. I dont do that. Uber promotes they don't have to tip so not necessarily their fault.
> If someone comes in the car, destination entered, they say hello, then don't speak until the ride is over, say thank you when the ride is over. What do I rate them? I don't mind a conversation, I also don't mind no talking and just the music on. But I feel as though there's no way the pax whom I didn't speak with all ride for 15 minutes is going to 5* me. Most likely they won't rate at all, so what do I do. I mean, I give myself a little credit, I have 2 phone chargers, water, gum, mints, clean new car, so I'm sure the ride is pleasant without chatting. But the people who chat me up and the conversation is good, I know that's a 5* for me. Anyway, what are your standards for rating?


Hi Mike - the truth of the matter is the rating system is so horribly flawed from a statistical point of view that the values we drivers assign to paxs and the values paxs assign to drivers are wholly meaningless. It really doesn't matter how you rate a pax. For me personally, I have never rated a pax lower than 5 stars in over 1600 rides. Why? Because we are rating on an interval scale, then Uber attempts to jam interval data into an ordinal measure. Anyone with even rudimentary Stats knowledge knows this cannot be done without destroying statistical validity. Ergo, since it doesn't matter how you rate, why not err on the side of being a decent person and rate everyone a 5? Yes, even the ******bags get 5 stars in my car.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I did not insinuate that the driver rating issues are about you. You seem to have a tendency to consider only what exists in your own little world. The issues with drivers ratings have been discussed ad infinitum here. If you haven't experienced those issues, well... good for you. That doesn't mean the issues don't exist. And on that note, other drivers have just as much right to choose how to rate pax as you do to choose to rate pax. There is no right or wrong way to do it. As I've said before, that's a big reason why the rating system is broken.


I agree it is flawed but I assure you I always think about the next driver outside of my own little world whether it is our rating or that of a passenger. My opinion and my point on the driver's side is keep doing what you should be doing to provide a great service and flawed system or not you will keep your ratings high. Most seasoned drivers I am friends with have ratings 4.8 and higher and we all work in different markets. Another example of me caring about the next guy is I am careful when canceling on a rider and moving on. If you do not do it the right way they will take their frustrations on the next driver. I myself was a victim of another driver who unprofessionally canceled on a rider and left them stranded, they were so mad they dinged me, I know it.

Anytime I deal with rider issues I want to rate them accordingly. I want the next driver to know this person is an issue so they do not have to experience what I just went through. Riders who try and use X with more than 4 people in their parties, or puke in your car, or have body odor, or just are plain rude. I have met some of the best and most interesting people that do not tip, why punish them really?

At this point you and I should just agree to disagree. No love loss here, Keep on Keep 'n" on!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I agree it is flawed but I assure you I always think about the next driver outside of my own little world whether it is our rating or that of a passenger. My opinion and my point on the driver's side is keep doing what you should be doing to provide a great service and flawed system or not you will keep your ratings high. Most seasoned drivers I am friends with have ratings 4.8 and higher and we all work in different markets. Another example of me caring about the next guy is I am careful when canceling on a rider and moving on. If you do not do it the right way they will take their frustrations on the next driver. I myself was a victim of another driver who unprofessionally canceled on a rider and left them stranded, they were so mad they dinged me, I know it.
> 
> Anytime I deal with rider issues I want to rate them accordingly. I want the next driver to know this person is an issue so they do not have to experience what I just went through. Riders who try and use X with more than 4 people in their parties, or puke in your car, or have body odor, or just are plain rude. I have met some of the best and most interesting people that do not tip, why punish them really?
> 
> At this point you and I should just agree to disagree. No love loss here, Keep on Keep 'n" on!!


Given I'm forced into being sent UberX pings, my tolerance for what occurs at the UberX level is limited. So yes, we're not going to agree about this. To be honest, I don't give a rats ass about any customers who requested UberX and the request was sent to me. I do just enough for them to avoid getting deactivated. Nothing more. The only ones that are worth my time are the ones that tip.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

To get five stars in my car you need to do one of three things:
1) Standing on curb waiting for me
2) good conversation
3) tip

if a pax does any of those they get 5.


----------

